# Grizzly lathes



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Been gone for a while no turning last year (health issues) all good now.Anyway I'm back now and am looking at a new lathe and was wondering what folks think of Grizzly lathe,the one I am thinking about is the 22 -42


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Barry Ward said:


> Been gone for a while no turning last year (health issues) all good now.Anyway I'm back now and am looking at a new lathe and was wondering what folks think of Grizzly lathe,the one I am thinking about is the 22 -42


I have one it is a damn nice lathe, I need to get the kitchen cabinets done so I can play with it for a while. The inverter drive really gives you a lot of speed choices and when it is running it is as smooth as any machine I have ever had

I don't think you will regret getting one if you do


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank for the input,I just might have that sucker setting in my shop in a week or so,I have the Nova 16-44,with the DVR upgrade,but got the oneway coring tool and am looking for a bigger unit to core some BIG bowls.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Barry Ward said:


> Thank for the input,I just might have that sucker setting in my shop in a week or so,I have the Nova 16-44,with the DVR upgrade,but got the oneway coring tool and am looking for a bigger unit to core some BIG bowls.



They also have a 24x48 lathe, they didn't offer that when I got mine or I might have gone with that


----------



## ShawncClark (May 18, 2017)

I've got one of their big 43" lathes.I like it a great deal. I got it second hand and have had no mechanical issues with it. My only complaint is the threading on the head stock is something very non-standard, so I have to buy thread adapters for everything I use.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

ShawncClark said:


> I've got one of their big 43" lathes.I like it a great deal. I got it second hand and have had no mechanical issues with it. My only complaint is the threading on the head stock is something very non-standard, so I have to buy thread adapters for everything I use.


Is that the one that looked like it was a copy of a Rockwell/Delta lathe? It did have some weird thread on the head stock, never did figure out why they copied it so close but then had weird threads 

I guess they got it out of their blood, because now they all have either 1x8 or 1 1/4x8 threads mine is a 1 1/4, and I relly like the machine


----------

